# Knitting



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I did it....I broke down and gathered my strength to buy a pet/sweater knitting kit. I got it at Target...

now I am sitting here staring at the needles and yarn and DVD with a blank look on my face...

My family has bets going.. (remember I cannot even sew a button) LOL!!!!

I'll let you know how this goes.... :wink:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

You can do it!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

and if traditional knitting seems too much... you can try using these "knifty knitter"s (or a homemade version) & whip out a sweater in one night while watching TV.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

You can do it! :wave: 


How do you do the arms in those round hat knitters....Ive been trying to figure it out for weeks! Please tell me the secret!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Maya, you can do it! You won't believe how relaxing it is once you learn just a few easy stitches (cast on, knit and pearl is basically all you need for now). And you'll be so proud of yourself every time you look at Gizzy wearing one of your own creations. :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Just keep trying and dont give up!! :thumbright:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

goldie said:


> and if traditional knitting seems too much... you can try using these "knifty knitter"s (or a homemade version) & whip out a sweater in one night while watching TV.


do you have a pattern for the looms? I have a loom but my mom has about 3 or 4 of them..... 

I have been looking for a pattern and can't find one....

I would love to make him sweaters on the loom.. 

I can't knit or crotche<SP> can't even spell the word... hmm that shows you how bad it is... 

Amanda is learning how to knitt... She does a wonderful job.. it is like she is a natural at it.. but I am all thumbs....


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

MAya.... I know you can do it.... I have faith in yyou....


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Go for it


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

In the crafts section, I added a post explaining how I made Tico's sweater for those interested.

_*http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=15610&highlight=*_


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok I haven't started yet as I had a bunch of grades due (report card time) but as of right now I am free so I am going to try it out...

Ya'll wouldn't believe how nervous I am....LOL...I am sooooo domestically challenged when it comes to sewing things...I can do pottery, paintings, most crafts, but when it comes to sewing things, anything with fabric I am all thumbs...  

That is a great idea to make a sweater witht hat knifty knitter thingie...although I would probably make a huge knot....LOL....

I will post later tonight to let you know how it went....

By the way I got red yarn as this will be a christmas sweater....hehehe 

Thanks for the support...

I CAN DO THIS...YES I CAN....WOOO HOOO....LOL :wave:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes you can. You really can and once it feels comfortable you'll even enjoy it.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

GRRRRRRRRRR....

Ok I can do the cast thingie...cast on whatever it is called...so I got that down...but I have no idea how to start knitting....LOL...I am following this DVD and for the last 2 hours have been stuck...it starts with the english, then continental, then purl etc....

well...I'm still stuck on the cast on....LOL....AHHHHHHHHHHH...getting frustrated :banghead: 

Helppppppp!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

cast on and then knit, ignore continental and purl for now, just keep knitting row after row, once you are comfortable with that then learn to purl. If the stitches start getting too tight loosen up on the yarn you are holding, most beginners tend to hold the yarn too tight.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Maya, don't freak out... if I can figure out how to knit from unraveling an old sweater, you can do it with a DVD and instructions! :lol: :lol: 

Trust me, it's amazing that I haven't tied myself up in yarn and ended up hanging from the ceiling.


----------

